# 2400 acres in Twiggs



## ts3600 (Jun 12, 2014)

Just picked up 500 more acres and have 4 spots open, $975.  PM if interested.


----------



## ts3600 (Jun 21, 2014)

*Almost full*

Only two spots left


----------



## Ivory hunter (Jun 27, 2014)

Interested in club give me a call 770 317 9193


----------



## ts3600 (Jul 19, 2014)

*1 more spot*

could fit two if needed
email tsadler31@cox.net if interested


----------



## ts3600 (Jul 28, 2014)

*Last two spots open*

Also just found out we have 9 bear days this year, so if you want a bear rug this is the club!


----------



## whitetaco02 (Jul 28, 2014)

9 bear days!?

I guess they figured out they need to start thinning them out.

I bet before too long they are going to let you start baiting them.

There is a part of me wishing I would have re-joined the club.


----------



## quackman (Aug 7, 2014)

I Think you may be wrong on the bear days , One day Dec 13, you must have been looking at South Ga.


----------



## BBond (Aug 8, 2014)

Yeah you must have seen South GA dates.  Bears have 3 zones and Twiggs County is in the Central.

http://www.georgiawildlife.com/sites/default/files/uploads/wildlife/hunting/pdf/regulations/2014-2015_StateSeason_summary_1.pdf


----------



## TylerR11 (Aug 13, 2014)

Any openings left


----------



## ts3600 (Aug 23, 2014)

BBond said:


> Yeah you must have seen South GA dates.  Bears have 3 zones and Twiggs County is in the Central.
> 
> http://www.georgiawildlife.com/sites/default/files/uploads/wildlife/hunting/pdf/regulations/2014-2015_StateSeason_summary_1.pdf



Yeah, DNR put out the reg on line omitting the central zone.  Then a few days later added it back.
One bear day Dec 13.

Still got one spot left


----------



## ts3600 (Aug 23, 2014)

whitetaco02 said:


> 9 bear days!?
> 
> I guess they figured out they need to start thinning them out.
> 
> ...



Frank, Yall should have gotten back in


----------



## whitetaco02 (Aug 23, 2014)

I know, we should have!  The new place is looking promising but it just stinks having to learn a new piece of property.  Maybe next year, just keep us posted.


----------



## ts3600 (Aug 28, 2014)

I got one spot left


----------



## ts3600 (Sep 13, 2014)

*ttt*

One opening left


----------



## catchdogs (Oct 11, 2014)

Can you run dogs on property


----------

